# Boxing : David Hayes VS Nikolai Valuev



## vampiregenocide

Russian heavyweight champion boxer Nikolai Valuev will be defending his title on the 7th of November against British David Hayes.

To put things into context, Hayes is 6.3 and weighs just under 16 stone. Valuev is 7.2ft and weighs 22 stone.

Hence, the match is being billed as David VS Goliath.

Should be very interesting, and despite the seemingly overwhelming odds against Hayes, it could go either way I think. Valuev is a fucking tank and can take a shit load of beats without even wobbling, but I don't think he's been against someone like Hayes who is both fast and very strong.

I'm leaning towards Valuev, purely because the guy could take all Hayes punches and I have a feeling he is going to be too eager to take him down early on, thus exhausting himself and leaving him open. However, he could very well win on points.

What do you guys think?

Some pics:


----------



## Triple-J

Once you look past his height there isn't much for Hayes to fear as Valuev is in awful condition he has no muscle on him at all and is just an out of shape guy who just happens to be really tall and grim looking.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Triple-J said:


> Once you look past his height there isn't much for Hayes to fear as Valuev is in awful condition he has no muscle on him at all and is just an out of shape guy who just happens to be really tall and grim looking.



I wouldn't say hes out of shape at all. Proportionately he's not as muscular as Hayes, but he has a bit more fat on him to take the brunt of any body shots. What he lacks in power he makes up for in stamina. Valeuv has taken full on hits to the torso and face, and just shakes it off. No one has even made him wobble a bit. He can last a full 12 rounds of beating, and I think thats his plan. He'll let Hayes uload on him the first few rounds, wearing him out, and that will leave Valuev open to finish him off. Its a mistake Hayes has made before, which caused him a loss. I think he's going to do it again, as he said his plan it to try and go for the knockout. He's eager to prove himself. It could go either way, but from what I've seen I think Valuev will take it, and if he does lose if will be on points, certainly not a knockout.


----------



## Triple-J

I know what you mean about it going either way and due to the height diference it's a type of match up we haven't seen in boxing for some time and the only similar fights I can think of are Tyson + Bruno and Tyson + Lewis and they are both very different in terms of outcome to say the least.

A big part of Valuev's chances for me depend on his speed cause if he can't get out of Hayes way his stamina won't matter cause it will be worn down eventually, but the tactic of letting Hayes unload and going in for the knockout in a later round is one which could work for Valuev as it's a tactic that served Chris Eubank extremely well for his entire career and just about every guy he fought fell for it.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Holy crap Hayes won :|


----------



## Esp Griffyn

Hayes fucking battered him! A good night for British boxing for sure, too often we are seen as the home of Amir Khan!


----------



## Mattayus

Esp Griffyn said:


> Hayes fucking battered him! A good night for British boxing for sure, too often we are seen as the home of Amir Khan!



Too right man! Glad we've got a heavy weight champion again after so many years! What a legend


----------



## 777timesgod

vampiregenocide said:


> Holy crap Hayes won :|



Well no suprise given how bad Valuev fought...

One that is new to boxing could assume that he was an amature booked for an exhibition match. Dissapointing performance from the Russian, as far as the Bit goes, he got lucky. He didnt fight very well either but was better, against a serious fighter on a good night he would have been buried.


----------



## vampiregenocide

777timesgod said:


> Well no suprise given how bad Valuev fought...
> 
> One that is new to boxing could assume that he was an amature booked for an exhibition match. Dissapointing performance from the Russian, as far as the Bit goes, he got lucky. He didnt fight very well either but was better, against a serious fighter on a good night he would have been buried.



I had a feeling that Valuev would loose on points. He's not a good fighter he just takes punches well. Haye fought very well though IMO.


----------



## 777timesgod

vampiregenocide said:


> I had a feeling that Valuev would loose on points. He's not a good fighter he just takes punches well. Haye fought very well though IMO.



I agree on the Valuev point, if he was more technical who knows how far he would get. He relys on endurance and power too much.


----------

